# All our eggs in this basket



## CICLEY (Jul 22, 2004)

My first IVF,had two zygotes transferred 5 days ago,had period like symptoms since...back ache,stomach cramps,legs aching as if I have run a marathon and spotting throughout.. and now nothing ! we had no remaining zygotes to freeze as they were too small..this procedure has been tougher than I thought physically and mentally I applaud you all !! anyone with similar symptoms out there?


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Newbie here so can't answer questions but my fingers will be crossed for you. All the luck in the world

Jennifer xx


----------



## Flopsy (Sep 18, 2003)

Hi Cicily,

The 2ww is just awful and it's so difficult to analyse symptoms as we don't know what is due to all the drugs we consume during IVF.

On my first cycle I had a friend at the clinic who had period like symptoms all thru the 2ww with some spotting - she got a positive result!

I was totally unprepared for just how difficult this proceedure was but still positive that one day we will get there. On day 2 of the 2ww and testing on August the 3rd. No symptoms as yet to report.

Sending you best wishes for a big, fat, postive at the end for you!

with love from,


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

hi cecily

just wanted to wish you all the best in 2ww hope you get a bfp sending you some   

love always lilly xx


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hi Cecily

Welcome to FF!

Good luck in the 2ww. We have a thread for girls going through the 2ww, where you can get lots of support. Link follows:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/*********/index.php?board=27;action=display;threadid=10589

Laine x


----------



## CICLEY (Jul 22, 2004)

Thanks for the support you guys,Lilly,Laine,Flopsy,Jen 31....stubbled on this site during the end of IVF...its been a god send.I look forward to each evening and coming home and being with my friends on this site.I have bought about 10 tests, for the second week...sure the chemist thought I was mad,I was about to explain and then thought it sounds ridiculous... my sister is a doctor and keeps telling me to think positive,so I will pass that on to you....
 goodluck and thanks for all your kind words they really do help.....CICLEY XXX


----------



## jos123 (Jul 22, 2004)

Yes Cicley, You are describing me! I had tons of symptoms: darkened areolos (sp?) veins on breasts, major bloating, heavy cramping, tender breasts especially on sides, etc. and each day they seemed to get less and less intense. Day 8 was when they really took a decline! Still have slight cramps, period like heaviness but it comes and goes, bloating which comes and goes and same thing with my breasts- am going absolutely MAD. Am trying really hard to stay positive!! This is definately the most difficult part but the support from FF is GREAT! What day did yours go- are they completely gone or just less intense? My beta is in 4 days!!! Am tempted to htp but am terrified!!! ---keep the faith--- there seem to be NO rules in this so we just have to keep praying and staying as positive as we can! When is your beta?


----------



## mimtusk (Jul 7, 2004)

Hi Cicely
Welcome to FF.
On Day 3 after ET I had period type pains with backache - I was so worried and upset thinking the worst. However, I went for my BT on the day and it was positive!!
I have since found that AF pains aren't necessarily bad news but could be good news - it could be a sign of implantation. 
You're right though that this whole thing is so stressful and each and every one of the girls on here deserves to be mothers so very very much.
Good luck with your BT
Love & hugs
Kate x


----------



## CICLEY (Jul 22, 2004)

CONGRATULATIONS Kate...so good to hear that the treatments do work and its not always heartaches...Day 12 for me getting the hot flushes I normally do just before a period..trying to blame it on the weather but I know better...
keeping my fingers crossed for you jos123...

Cic xxxxxxxxx


----------

